# Nibs



## Mapster (Feb 21, 2012)

What are all of the different colors and sizes of nibs/feeds we have access to from our suppliers? I have looked for some two tone black titanium and chrome type nibs and haven't found any... 

Could we start a list of the different nibs we have found? 

All help will be greatly appreciated!


----------



## Texatdurango (Feb 21, 2012)

Mapster said:


> What are all of the different colors and sizes of nibs/feeds we have access to from our suppliers? I have looked for some two tone black titanium and chrome type nibs and haven't found any...
> 
> Could we start a list of the different nibs we have found?
> 
> All help will be greatly appreciated!


 
A year or so back Meister nibs was showing some two tone titanium nibs so you might look there.

Oklahoman (Classics nibs) just got in some new Bock nibs so now offers gold plated as well as polished stainless nibs.


----------

